
Show HN: GitHub Stats in the Mac OS X Menu Bar - Shikkic
https://github.com/Shikkic/gitbar
======
orph4nus
Thanks for bitbar @Shikkic, this will really help me to keep up my daily OSS
contributions. Your plugin is also the reason why I downloaded bitbar, as I
knew about it but never had the need to bloat up my menu bar even more. But
this gave me all the reason I needed! :D

~~~
Shikkic
Thank you! Glad to hear it! I'm trying to maintain more OSS work myself. I
love bitbar and totally encourage everybody to play with it and make their own
plugin.

~~~
audessuscest
Bitbar is really great, I made a simple plugin for Gitlab in a very short time
: [https://github.com/matryer/bitbar-
plugins/blob/master/Dev/Gi...](https://github.com/matryer/bitbar-
plugins/blob/master/Dev/Gitlab/gitlab_projects.js)

I also made a menu at my company to improve our workflow :
[http://imgur.com/EpVb300](http://imgur.com/EpVb300)

Thank you bitbar !

~~~
sytse
Thanks for making a GitLab version! Consider adding it to
[https://about.gitlab.com/applications/](https://about.gitlab.com/applications/)

------
FireBeyond
That's a hugely wide menu bar app. Chews up nearly a quarter of the menu bar
on my MBP.

~~~
orph4nus
I loved the idea of this Bar Widget, but I had the same issues are you
@FireBeyond.

Luckily you can easily hack the plugin as there's just 1 small file you have
to edit (gh.5m.js)

The way you calculate your percentage is also super weird @Shikkic. It's all
about daily contributes, but yet you calculate your percentage via the total
contributes? I mean common, that will just give a fucking huge numbers. Also
total contributes are not a stat I care about. Either way love the idea and
the execution is quite cool :) Using it right now (albeit a tiny bit modified
version)

here is a screenshot of my modified version (much smaller width, and some
stats that I don't care about removed):
[http://www.imgpaste.net/image/AQBp](http://www.imgpaste.net/image/AQBp)

~~~
Shikkic
Yeah I need to make a few tweeks but thanks for the feeback! I love what you
did to it, it looks great!

------
jsfatigue
There's a similar one by Tadeu Zagallo of Facebook. Pretty nifty!
[http://tadeuzagallo.com/GithubPulse/](http://tadeuzagallo.com/GithubPulse/)

~~~
Shikkic
That is super nifty, love the design!

------
Shikkic
We all have private repos we tend to work on and it's really easy to neglect
your OSS work. So, I created Gitbar to make daily public contributions a
habit. Gitbar is a OSX Menu Bar utility that shows your daily Github stats,
streaks, and contributions. You can even set goals.

Check it out on github
([https://github.com/Shikkic/gitbar](https://github.com/Shikkic/gitbar))

------
r3bl
This is a completely different approach compared to other GitHub indicators
and I have to say that I like the idea!

Does anyone know of a similar Linux-compatible tool?

~~~
Shikkic
Thanks, I agree I like the approach of the menu bar since I see it the most.
I'm not sure about Linux compatible tools though.

------
nlazaris
I'm currently using this tool to keep up with my daily contributions. Love it!

~~~
thelonelygod
Screenshot?

------
MAGZine
Slightly different idea, but I'd use a similar thing to this that shows how
many (new?) open pull requests I have.

~~~
jeffthespasm
Have you tried Trailer? I've used it for over a year and it's been hugely
helpful.
[https://ptsochantaris.github.io/trailer/](https://ptsochantaris.github.io/trailer/)

~~~
Shikkic
Thats so neat

